
Aging, mediocre programmer seeks wise fellow programmers/technical folks - dennis_jeeves
Very soon ageism will catch up with me and I&#x27;ll be unemployed. ( I&#x27;m 42). I&#x27;m smart enough to do most business related software development but mediocre enough that I won&#x27;t be hired by the likes of Google. As they say, most technical work or any work that requires deep focused thinking is a race to the bottom. I see great potential if programmers&#x2F;technical folks are willing to put aside their overly individualist and reclusive tendencies, and start realistically co-operating. I&#x27;ll like to get in touch with fellow techies who have realized this. And want to hash out ideas for any mutual co-operation. I have nothing concrete in mind yet, but I can be reasonably sure that I&#x27;m not looking for software related ideas.<p>A starting point could be some online forum where ideas can be exchanged.
======
sharemywin
I'm in. I'm not that particular on the idea. I just want to make sure their
are customers before alot of it is built.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
Agree it would be foolish to build something huge if there is uncertainty
about customers. Expect an email from me.

